# Kooks Afterburner for 2004 gto



## michiganfootball911 (Sep 17, 2012)

Does kooks only make the afterburner axle back for the 05/06 gtos? 
my 04 is 100% stock and i think the kooks atfterburners + stock everything else sounds very good. 

I love the sound of the 04 exhaust system. Just looking for something a little bit louder and deeper. Even considering kooks LT with stock exhaust but couldnt find any sound clips for that. would LT make it deeper but not too loud? Sorry new to the gtos.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't think Kooks does anything cat back for the '04s. Get the LTs and keep the stock exhaust. You should be very pleased. 

If you go to YouTube and punch in "2004 GTO exhaust" and variations similar to that you should find plenty of clips.


----------

